# Is there a program that can add your signature to pics automatically?



## just x joey (Jan 20, 2007)

is there a program out there that can add ur signature, logo, or whatever to all your pics automatically so u don't have to do it yourself in photoshop to each image?


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 21, 2007)

Create a Photoshop action, then batch process.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 23, 2007)

how do u do that? lol


----------



## RBCONDO (Feb 8, 2007)

If you've never done it before it can take a whole afternoon to figure it out (creating an action) but in the long run it can save you hours of work.

I'm a real estate agent and I take hundreds of photos each week. I've created actions that resize - auto contrast - bump up the saturation and then add my watermark. If I were to do them all by hand it would take all week. 

Actions are all about animating tedious jobs or being able to replicate something you did once so that it always comes out exactly the same in the future.

The signature/watermark on the bottom of this Rehoboth Beach Condo Picture is a action I created. Again as I said earlier if I had to do this by hand for each picture it would take forever.

I'm not an expert so i will refer you to someone who is. Take a look at the following article.
http://www.peachpit.com/articles/article.asp?p=434249&rl=1


----------

